# Starter and solonoid



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

We have an old Oliver OC-46 tracked loader and the starter is driving me nuts. First the solinoid went so we replaced that. Still didn't start. We have tried many different solinoids with 3 different starters. Because this dozer is 40 years old it is hard to get parts for. What Iam getting at is I need to find a way how to check the starter to see if it works. Do parts stores check starters? This is a six volt starter that we run 12volt through using a positive ground. It has worked this way for years. The solonoid is 12volt.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

I don't know if parts stores check starters - I don't think any of the ones near me do.

There _is_ a place that does automotive electical rebuilding in town that I have used - if you can find something like that in your area they would be able to test the starter motor and repair as required.

Eventually, feeding a 6-volt starter a 12-volt diet is going to kill it, however you mention trying many different solenoids with 3 different starters, which has me wondering if the problem is somewhere in the wiring as opposed to the starter motor/solenoid itself.


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

The silenoids are clicking but the starters are old and Have been left out side on parts machines. To have one converted to 12 volt will run me about $285.00 so I would like to know if any of the ones i have are good.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Nov 28, 2001)

Why can't you get one of the starters rebuilt? Do they have to convert it to 12 volt? Just an idea


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

To have one converted to 12 volt will run me about $285.00 So if one the spare ones i have are any good i would prefur to use them instesead of spending the 285.00


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Couldn't you bypass the solenoid on the bench to test? Just make sure it's strapped down good. One of the parts stores here used to have a starter/alternator tester, I can't remember what brand though. I'd bet NAPA would have one if anybody did.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

You can just take some jumper cables and a battery and connect to the starter motor itself. Ground the starter (or the whole machine), with one cable, and with the other just touch the pole that outgoing side of the solenoid connects to. It *will* make a spark. If the starter motor itself is good it should spin, but by going directly to the starter you bypass the solenoid, and so your aren't engaging the flywheel and trying to start the engine. Just because the starter spins doesn't necessarily mean that it's good enough to crank the engine, but if it doesn't spin at all then you can figure it's probably bad.

While I was typing the above reply Pelican jumped in and suggested:



> Couldn't you bypass the solenoid on the bench to test? Just make sure it's strapped down good.


If it's still on the parts machine you can do it the way I described. If you have it off do what pelican said about strapping it down, or just leave it lay on the floor so if it does jump around it doesn't fall on your foot.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

*WARNING!!!*

Be sure the machine is out of gear before trying Digger's test. You wouldn't be the first to be run over while trying this.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Good point. 

I was thinking a parts machine probably wasn't in running condition to begin with, but you never know....


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

I tested the starters like digger said and they are all good. So the problem must be using a 12 volt solonoid on a 6 volt starter. Is there any difference between the two wiring wise.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

All you have is power in from the battery and power out to the starter and an exciter wire from the switch. If the polarity is reversed on the exciter wire, the solenoid won't close, it will try to open instead. You'll need a solenoid that's designed for positive ground.


----------

